# You know you have a tortoise when...



## DawnH (Jun 15, 2015)

...still recovering from re-doing Tuleo's outdoor enclosure Sunday. 

2500+ pounds of goodness + 100 degree temps = 1 tired Dawn. 

Tuleo thought it was fun though...


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 15, 2015)

And after all your hard work....RAIN!!!


----------



## NicoleB26 (Jun 15, 2015)

Do we get to see the finished product?? . Cute tort!!!


----------



## DawnH (Jun 16, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> And after all your hard work....RAIN!!!



I was really glad for it since I planted the Carolina seed but 24 hours later (and three more days of it in the forecast) I am pretty much over it...lol


----------



## DawnH (Jun 16, 2015)

Nicole said:


> Do we get to see the finished product?? . Cute tort!!!



Sure. I will make a new thread for it.


----------



## spud's_mum (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 16, 2015)

When there isn't anything in the fridge but tortoise lettuce?


----------



## spud's_mum (Jun 17, 2015)

Finish the sentence, I'll start:
-You know you own a tortoise when you are exited to see poop!


----------



## dmmj (Jun 17, 2015)

Want weeds in your yard. I


----------



## Lexiii (Jun 17, 2015)

...you go outside in the pouring rain in your jammies to pick weeds.


----------



## Lyn W (Jun 17, 2015)

- you go shopping and come back with lots of things for your tort but nothing for yourself.


----------



## kirsty Johnston (Jun 17, 2015)

- your electricity bill doubled


----------



## Yelloweyed (Jun 17, 2015)

Your water bill doubled. Weeds need water too!


----------



## Vladsfriend (Jun 17, 2015)

... You ask for permission pick your neighbors weeds.


----------



## Elohi (Jun 17, 2015)

....when Target is out of bagged diced nopalitos and you are TOTALLY bummed for your torts. (Because your spineless cactus took a beating during a bad hail storm and it's still trying to recover)


----------



## NicoleB26 (Jun 17, 2015)

You get excited to see a slug in your yard. The reds LOVE them lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jun 17, 2015)

People say, 'Oh, you've got no children, how sad."
And you say, " I Do have a most delightful little girl."


----------



## wellington (Jun 17, 2015)

When you buy a house for the large yard not the house. And the requirements were all reasons best for the tortoises too.


----------



## lismar79 (Jun 17, 2015)

When everything you look at in a home improvement store turns into the thought train of " ohhh, I wonder how I can use that for my enclosure......."


----------



## Elohi (Jun 17, 2015)

...when you see things like this and see nothing but tortoise potential. Lol


----------



## DawnH (Jun 17, 2015)

...your street is so flooded that it's inching towards the house (thanks Tropical Depression Bill!) but your only real concern is your freshly planted seedlings (from Carolina Pet Supply) drowning...


----------



## iaminadiana (Jun 17, 2015)

When you see him drinking water!


----------



## spud's_mum (Jun 17, 2015)

...you would rather stay home with your tort then go out.

...you have to arrange baby sitters for your tort when your away in case they fall on their backs


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 18, 2015)

... you go out to get some mlk and come back with a pocket full of rather good dandelions... Milk? Was that what I went out for?

Or 

.... you see a very good collection of weeds growing and spend the rest of the day regretting that you couldn't pick them because you were on your way to <insert event where clutching a bunch of dandelions wpuld be inappropriate>


----------



## NicoleB26 (Jun 18, 2015)

These are all sooo true! Lol


----------



## harris (Jun 18, 2015)

Whenever any coworker or friend see a turtle or tortoise, even if it was on tv, they call me to tell me about it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 18, 2015)

When your topics make other people just roll their eyes?


----------



## Turtlepete (Jun 18, 2015)

You have two fridges devoted to them….


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 18, 2015)

... you can detect weight change to the nearest gramme simply by picking your tort up


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 18, 2015)

Your tortoises eat more than you!


----------



## Turtlepete (Jun 18, 2015)

JoesMum said:


> ... you can detect weight change to the nearest gramme simply by picking your tort up



This is so true.


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 18, 2015)

Turtlepete said:


> This is so true.


The exception is Greg. His torts can pick him up


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jun 18, 2015)

...you celebrate when the outdoor humidity is 94%.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 18, 2015)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> ...you celebrate when the outdoor humidity is 94%.


Good one. And true.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jun 18, 2015)

You convince your neighbors to let the weeds get bigger in their garden, and then they get to pick them and feed them to your tortoises.


----------



## Lexiii (Jun 18, 2015)

You stay up all night because you can't get the night temps where they need to be in your new enclosure. Sigh.


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 18, 2015)

... poop becomes interesting


----------



## spud's_mum (Jun 18, 2015)

... Your last order online was weed seeds


----------



## Turtlepete (Jun 18, 2015)

spudthetortoise said:


> ... Your last order online was weed seeds



Electric blue kush?

…when you get super excited because all of a group of turtles has weight gain over the past week.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 18, 2015)

They consume most of your time!


----------



## spud's_mum (Jun 18, 2015)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> They consume most of your time!
> 
> View attachment 135068


I seriously don't know how you do it, spud uses up a lot of my time and I've only got one and he's only 6cm! It's all worth it though 100%


----------



## spud's_mum (Jun 18, 2015)

... He has his own Instagram account


----------



## sissyofone (Jun 18, 2015)

A friend calls from across town to let you know their cutting their grass on Saturday. So you can go pick the weeds on Friday.


----------



## 4jean (Jun 20, 2015)

When you rush home from work instead of meeting friends for a drink because you have to soak your tortoise.


----------



## Elohi (Jun 20, 2015)

....when you take back to back weekend road trips for tortoises.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jun 20, 2015)

Elohi said:


> ....when you take back to back weekend road trips for tortoises.


All the while ignoring us folks in pretend chat 2.14…


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jun 20, 2015)

.......... when the electricity board visit to thank you for your custom.


----------



## Elohi (Jun 20, 2015)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> All the while ignoring us folks in pretend chat 2.14…


I try to keep up but... Lol


----------



## weldorNate (Jun 20, 2015)

They eat healthier than you do


----------



## GreedySpeedy (Jun 21, 2015)

Your woken up (most) mornings by the sound of banging on glass because someone wants to either come out/be fed/or have their light put on


----------



## spud's_mum (Jun 21, 2015)

... You just set a reminder on your phone to remind you to weigh your tort in a week.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jun 21, 2015)

spudthetortoise said:


> ... You just set a reminder on your phone to remind you to weigh your tort in a week.


My calendar reminder is to put calcium in the yard.


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 21, 2015)

... the family are not impressed with your suggestion of salad to eat because you haven't had time to get to the shops. There's always salad stuff in the refrigerator...


----------



## Sheldon the russian tortoise (Jun 22, 2015)

This is awesome lol


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 23, 2015)

When over 90% of your phone contacts consist of tortoise related people!


----------



## Elohi (Jun 23, 2015)

When your 128MB iPhone 6+ camera is literally full of this...


(I had to delete some stuff over the weekend to continue taking pictures...apparently it's time to transfer all my pictures and videos lol)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jun 23, 2015)

........when you go all gooey over pictures like the above.


----------



## johnsonnboswell (Jun 23, 2015)

Your landscaping is all edible.


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 23, 2015)

johnsonnboswell said:


> Your landscaping is all edible.


...or trample proof


----------



## johnsonnboswell (Jun 23, 2015)

... the power company tells you your consumption is not in line with your neighbors - higher in the winter and lower in the summer.


----------



## Careym13 (Jun 23, 2015)

....your friends drop off baggies of weeds to you at your job and your customers think you just did a drug deal.


----------



## johnandjade (Jun 23, 2015)

facebook has been deleted and replaced by the fourm app


----------



## spud's_mum (Jun 23, 2015)

... When someone calls a tortoise a turtle you twitch a little because they can't tell the difference between them.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jun 23, 2015)

spudthetortoise said:


> ... When someone calls a tortoise a turtle you twitch a little because they can't tell the difference between them.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jun 23, 2015)

I point out that while all tortoises are turtles, not all turtles are tortoises. That starts the education process going.


----------



## fern4 (Jun 23, 2015)

When your Facebook profile picture is your adorable tortoise's face and not your own...


----------



## Bernadette'sMom (Jun 23, 2015)

When your on the phone with a business and their associate asks about your tort by name and then tells you that her daughter now wants a pet tort after hearing about yours! (FYI I told her to check out tortoise forum to research and ask questions before deciding)


----------



## johnandjade (Jun 24, 2015)

you buy a new jigsaw to build a new enclosure and smile when you notice the the slow speed setting is a tort


----------



## johnsonnboswell (Jun 25, 2015)

Tortoises are the measure of all things. Your new granddaughter arrives in the world with her shoulder folded inward and you remark that tortoises hatch folded, too.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jun 25, 2015)

..........when people ask after your tortoise, not your partner.


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 25, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> ..........when people ask after your tortoise, not your partner.


And what if you don't have a partner?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jun 25, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> And what if you don't have a partner?


I don't know, do they ask after Oli?


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 25, 2015)

... when no shopping trip is ever completed without "just picking up a few more greens"no matter what you went to purchase in the first place.


----------



## AZtortMom (Jun 25, 2015)

When your friends say they want to come over and see you and you know it's really because they just want to see your torts


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Jun 25, 2015)

When you'd buy one of these in a heartbeat:


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## Gillian M (Jun 25, 2015)

AZtortMom said:


> When your friends say they want to come over and see you and you know it's really because they just want to see your torts


Good morning. That would be my pleasure.


----------



## kathyth (Jun 26, 2015)

You can talk on and on about the weeds in your neighborhood.


----------



## Moozillion (Jun 27, 2015)

When you and your partner are discussing new flowering shrubs to plant in the front garden, and you suggest Althea (Rose of Sharon), adding that your tort can also eat it. And your partner rolls his eyes.


----------



## Lexiii (Jun 27, 2015)

When you lose power for two days and only worry about your tort's well-being, leaving your three kids to fend for themselves.


----------



## Razan (Jun 27, 2015)

You know you own a tortoise when it is OK to have a giant turd in the swimming pool.
" it wasn't me "


----------



## Emmykitty111 (Jun 28, 2015)

..when you go for a "short walk" and it ends up taking several hours due to doing your neighborly duty of clearing out nearly every weed within a mile of your house...


----------



## JoesMum (Jul 3, 2015)

... you have decided that there is no hope for your own weight control if its possible to gain so much weight on a diet of salad greens!


----------



## johnandjade (Jul 3, 2015)

your girlfriends work mate brings in a chunk of his garden for you cause its full of weeds! its even in a growbox


----------



## Razan (Jul 3, 2015)

You know you own a tortoise when you are signing onto tortoise forum again, and again, and again and again.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 3, 2015)

Razan said:


> You know you own a tortoise when you are signing onto tortoise forum again, and again, and again and again.


And getting nothing else much done …


----------



## spud's_mum (Jul 4, 2015)

... You make this when you get bored


----------



## Sa Ga (Apr 21, 2020)

You're freaking broke--but totally ok with it!


----------



## Sa Ga (Apr 21, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> When there isn't anything in the fridge but tortoise lettuce?


Omg...when you go to the grocery store and ppl think you actually eat healthy!


----------



## Srmcclure (Apr 21, 2020)

When you wake up at 7 am to make a 'salad'


----------



## Srmcclure (Apr 21, 2020)

Sa Ga said:


> Omg...when you go to the grocery store and ppl think you actually eat healthy!


Hahaha sometimes I buy a small bottle of salad dressing too to pretend


----------



## Peggy Sue (Apr 22, 2020)

When check out person asks you what endive tastes like... Or that you know where to find the code for endive... it’s under lettuce ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 22, 2020)

I miss @DawnH


----------

